# Laminitis



## farmchik13 (May 29, 2016)

I have a 6 month old holstein steer that the vet thinks has laminitis. (young vet - based on only by looking at calf & feet - no diagnostics otherwise) I've never dealt with laminitis in cows, only in horses. Is there any chance of him pulling thru & living long enough to butcher or is he a lost cause? Vet has been out & we trimmed his feet & gave banamine for 4 days but he still doesn't really want to get up & walk much, just tends to "walk" on his knees. Still has a good appetite, solid calf & very alert. Was on 20/20 milk replacer first 2 months or so, has been on somewhat free-choice 12% protein pelleted feed since a couple weeks old & free choice grass hay. Vet recommended putting him on 15-16% protein feed. Any recommendations that might help or would it just be a waste of money to try & save him?


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Read more about it here

http://www.merckvetmanual.com/musculoskeletal-system/lameness-in-cattle/laminitis-in-cattle

It kind of looks like there's not much you can do.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

My neighbor was feeding out some Beefalo's & 1 of them got laminitis but it still walked on it's hooves. It made it to the meat processing plant.

I don't understand why your vet states to increase feed protein by 4% because excess protein is what causes the problem.


----------



## farmchik13 (May 29, 2016)

Thanks for the reply. That was kinda my thinking on the feed. Lower protein feed would be better than a higher one.



Tx Jim said:


> My neighbor was feeding out some Beefalo's & 1 of them got laminitis but it still walked on it's hooves. It made it to the meat processing plant.
> 
> I don't understand why your vet states to increase feed protein by 4% because excess protein is what causes the problem.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

In a Dairy TMR they probably would raise the protein so they can raise the fiber and lower the amount of corn being fed. I was always told starch and carbohydrates in the corn are what causes acidosis which then causes laminitis. But who knows everybody situation is a little different


----------



## farmchik13 (May 29, 2016)

Thanks for the reply. We've just been buying premixed bags of feed since we only have a few calves we're feeding now. It is definitely easier tho making it what you want when you mix your own feed.



endrow said:


> In a Dairy TMR they probably would raise the protein so they can raise the fiber and lower the amount of corn being fed. I was always told starch and carbohydrates in the corn are what causes acidosis which then causes laminitis. But who knows everybody situation is a little different


----------

